# boat holesand riet leaks



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a 14 foot alutium boat sanded it today what is the best thing to patch it with. Because when I get done in going to rynio lining it to make tough... Any help


----------



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

welding


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

ummmmm...what??


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sorry phone not working well..lol


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

I was thinkin would jb weld or marine 500 be good for the ribits


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

pigman25 said:


> I was thinkin would jb weld or marine 500 be good for the ribits


has to be a better way to get those frogs than jb weld! hahahaha:notworthy:


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

pigman,
I had a 16 ft riveted boat, and I swear it had 10 pounds of jb weld on it. It would stick pretty good, but it still came off. I tried marine epoxy and everything. I commercial fished it. I would sell my fish, and on the way home, pick up more jb weld everytime! The name of the boat was the floating turd. I hated it. I cant tell you what to use, but CAN tell you what I feel you SHOULD NOT use..... JB weld. Good luck, someone will chime in with what is good.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I heard 3Ms 5200 works pretty good You might want to look around on this site.

http://www.tinboats.net/


----------



## Emerald Coast Fab (Oct 7, 2013)

Bring it to me. Will weld up cheap.

David Scallan 850 554 9365


----------



## willie mckoy (Oct 20, 2010)

Pigman,

I have used this stuff with great success. Patched a pencil-sized hole in an aluminum canoe once and as far as I know it is still working (got rid of the canoe years ago). In fact I intended for it to be an emergency patch until I could get it welded and the stuff worked so good I just left it like it was. I'm not gonna say its better than welding but it worked for me and it's good stuff to keep in the boat for such an emergency.

http://www.loctiteproducts.com/p/mech_spec_epxy/overview/Loctite-Metal-Filled-Epoxy-Putty.htm


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

ok well I bought some marine epoxy so im going to do all the rivits and the little holes.I got a buddy he's goin to spray rhino liner on the outside and the inside .so I think will help out a lot...will send pic when I get it done!


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Flounder9.75 said:


> I heard 3Ms 5200 works pretty good You might want to look around on this site.
> 
> http://www.tinboats.net/


 yes he is correct 3ms 5200 works well you can buy it at lowes or home rip off (home depot) it comes ina= a big tube that fits in a caulk gun I bought a 16 foot G3 1999 it has a live well in it and going through the live well there were 8 rivet's that were leaking I drilled them out sanded around the holes on the top and bottom I bought 8 SS Phillips head bolts with the round head 16 flat washers and 8 lock washers and 8 nuts I got under the boat and ran a small bead of 3m 5200 around the hole pushed the bolt with a flat washer through the hole in the boat then I had my son hold up on it while I got in the boat and put another bead on the top of the hole then a flat washer and a lock washer then the nut then we tighten the nut and cleaned off any extra caulk then did the same thing on the other 7 hasn't leaked a drop since.


----------



## Bowdata (Oct 10, 2012)

Pigman, in the past i have had a friend on one side with a hammer and me on the other and hit the leaking rivet at the same time from both sides and simply tightened it up to stop leaks. actually worked pretty good.


----------



## Somefish (Oct 1, 2012)

Bowdata said:


> Pigman, in the past i have had a friend on one side with a hammer and me on the other and hit the leaking rivet at the same time from both sides and simply tightened it up to stop leaks. actually worked pretty good.


This is good advice right here. Use 5200 if needed after the repair. Boat in water-good night! Water in boat- bad night.....


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Old alutium ribetted boots will leek no matter wat u do. Fix won ribet and leek moves to the nother ribet. Alutium flexes.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Night Shift said:


> pigman,
> I had a 16 ft riveted boat, and I swear it had 10 pounds of jb weld on it. It would stick pretty good, but it still came off. I tried marine epoxy and everything. I commercial fished it. I would sell my fish, and on the way home, pick up more jb weld everytime! The name of the boat was the floating turd. I hated it. I cant tell you what to use, but CAN tell you what I feel you SHOULD NOT use..... JB weld. Good luck, someone will chime in with what is good.





Emerald Coast Fab said:


> Bring it to me. Will weld up cheap.
> 
> David Scallan 850 554 9365


 see above! I spent so much money fixing rivets I could of had them welded three times over. everything you are doing with epoxies is temporary at best. don't waste your money especially if you are going to line it. you don't want to have to weld it after its rhino lined.

five years of fishing a riveted boat called sheleaksallot...


----------



## moe (Aug 9, 2013)

I used 3M 5200 on mine. It worked for a while but like mentioned above it's just a temp fix. If you want to do it right, replace the rivets. Best results with solid rivets but you can get away with using closed end blind rivets and a dab of 5200.

Plenty of vids on youtube and more info than you can dream of over on tinboats.net


----------

